# Nomad Factory FREE ‘Bus Driver", one of the best dynamic plugs!



## germancomponist (Jan 29, 2016)

FREE (for a limited time) "bus driver” compressor… as Bernie Torelli CEO of 'Nomad Factory' sadly passed away on January 18th, 2016. Details here:

http://www.dontcrack.com/news/2016/...crack-say-thank-you-with-the-free-bus-driver/


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 29, 2016)

Ah jeez. I wasn't even aware of this developer and it's a shame that it had to take such a tragedy for me to become aware.

I obviously didn't have the chance to use this plug-in in a production yet, but I've been playing around with it with on some drum stems I have lying around from a recent thing I did. It appears to be a good and useable plug-in. Looking forward to using it. I need to check out what else they have in store.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 30, 2016)

TX for posting.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 30, 2016)

I downloaded it this morning and I immediately got a killer "very processed" piano sound. Sounds great! Looking forward to using it a lot more

Thank you Bernie.

RIP


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 13, 2016)

Side note: This is one of the best dynamic plugs I have ever used!
For those who do not know the world of hardware devices, experiment with the "input gain"!


----------



## ag75 (Feb 16, 2016)

How long is this free for? I have heard great thing about this compressor.


----------



## Boberg (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Vin (Feb 17, 2016)

Great plugin, thanks Gunther!


----------



## MaestroRage (Feb 17, 2016)

anybody else getting an error when trying to pay with paypal? Also i'm still getting a tax for a product that's free? Weird


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 17, 2016)

Huh, why Paypal? I had not to select Paypal, so far as I remember ... .


----------



## Udo (Feb 17, 2016)

Probably forgot to use the voucher code freebusdriver


----------



## SPOTS (Feb 18, 2016)

I bought it (for free using the Voucher) but have never received any email confirmation with a download link. Can't do it again as the merchant site says that I have already used the coupon. The plugin appears in my history transactions but that's it. How did it work for you?


----------



## D-Mott (Feb 18, 2016)

SPOTS said:


> I bought it (for free using the Voucher) but have never received any email confirmation with a download link. Can't do it again as the merchant site says that I have already used the coupon. The plugin appears in my history transactions but that's it. How did it work for you?



Same thing here. Hmm.


----------

